# Obsessed with my eyes and vision



## Jayjay

Ive had Dr for 6 years, for the first 4 and half I didnt know what it was as I was to scared to go to the Doctors as I thought they would tell me I was insane! And didn't even look on the net as didnt want to see what it mite say if anything. But when I i started getting Migraines and went through a bout of depression I had to go Docs and than they told me about Dr/Dp. From reading research it says its a side effect of anxiety etc and that there can be rout causes. With me i remember the second it happend and I think it came on with deep thinking and was my minds way of saying this is to much laters!! What happend was I was scared that the whole 'what if' I was the only person alive question came about and my peripheral was all that existed while i was thinking this dr set in instantly and I started to panic and since than every day im obsessed with my peripheral vision and whats in it, whats in other peoples, what can other people see, am i projecting the world out of my eyes etc!! 24/7 for 6 years I also get the rest racing thoughts. But its the vision which I obsess about and its constantly projecting as you have to see to live right?. Im constantly touching my eyes and face as it doesnt feel like its there, I mean if im projecting out than where does my face fit in to all this!? But I know this isn't the case and I try to get on with life best I can. Does anyone get similer thoughts? And any ideas on how to stop thinking about this constant thing with my peripheral. And with me I suppose its a common trait with sufferers where we all think ours is unique or different, with me I sometimes start to think that as i have related to my eyes it will never go away and ''oh I wish I had someone eleses dp/dr! lol Any help advice or anyone have the same take on this?

Thanks Jay


----------



## eddy1987

Jayjay said:


> Ive had Dr for 6 years, for the first 4 and half I didnt know what it was as I was to scared to go to the Doctors as I thought they would tell me I was insane! And didn't even look on the net as didnt want to see what it mite say if anything. But when I i started getting Migraines and went through a bout of depression I had to go Docs and than they told me about Dr/Dp. From reading research it says its a side effect of anxiety etc and that there can be rout causes. With me i remember the second it happend and I think it came on with deep thinking and was my minds way of saying this is to much laters!! What happend was I was scared that the whole 'what if' I was the only person alive question came about and my peripheral was all that existed while i was thinking this dr set in instantly and I started to panic and since than every day im obsessed with my peripheral vision and whats in it, whats in other peoples, what can other people see, am i projecting the world out of my eyes etc!! 24/7 for 6 years I also get the rest racing thoughts. But its the vision which I obsess about and its constantly projecting as you have to see to live right?. Im constantly touching my eyes and face as it doesnt feel like its there, I mean if im projecting out than where does my face fit in to all this!? But I know this isn't the case and I try to get on with life best I can. Does anyone get similer thoughts? And any ideas on how to stop thinking about this constant thing with my peripheral. And with me I suppose its a common trait with sufferers where we all think ours is unique or different, with me I sometimes start to think that as i have related to my eyes it will never go away and ''oh I wish I had someone eleses dp/dr! lol Any help advice or anyone have the same take on this?
> 
> Thanks Jay


----------



## eddy1987

hi mate i know exactly how you feel i had that aswell. 
basically its like i have sight omg why havent i realised this before ....its all anxiety mate ...your fearing it and its making you worse .
i had this constant for months and it was hell ..as if my vision was something to be scared of ....
anyway the way out is say to yourself well vision is better than no vision i have sight to see and stop fearing as the fear is whats making you focus on it ....it will go away once the fear and analyzing goes ,

i know its hard to believe and you think it wont go away ....but it will once the fear and focus goes ....remember eye sight is better than no eyesight ......and its the dp which is making you focus on it ...as it willm focus on anything and everything .

hope this helps ...belive me iv had exact same thing .


----------



## eddy1987

without constant fear of it would it exist ??

probly not much or maybe just a little annoyance

ive probably got this right now ...but i dont care if its there or not ...the days when i cared and thought how can i live with this it is constantly their the more it effected me .

NO FEAR NO ANALYSIS !!! AND YOUR THERE


----------



## Jayjay

eddy1987 said:


> hi mate i know exactly how you feel i had that aswell.
> basically its like i have sight omg why havent i realised this before ....its all anxiety mate ...your fearing it and its making you worse .
> i had this constant for months and it was hell ..as if my vision was something to be scared of ....
> anyway the way out is say to yourself well vision is better than no vision i have sight to see and stop fearing as the fear is whats making you focus on it ....it will go away once the fear and analyzing goes ,
> 
> i know its hard to believe and you think it wont go away ....but it will once the fear and focus goes ....remember eye sight is better than no eyesight ......and its the dp which is making you focus on it ...as it willm focus on anything and everything .
> 
> hope this helps ...belive me iv had exact same thing .


Cheers pal really appreciate you taking the time to read and comment it means alot! I completely agree with your comment and im my own worst enemy as the days I say sod it and get on with my day the less I think and dwell on this constant worry and feeling of DR! So I know thinking about it doesn't help, But as you probably know from your own experience this can be difficult to say the least!! lol But im sure I will fight this and i really think if I stop associating this disorder with my vision, eyes and stop obsessing over it which is the real problem than it should pass! But I think as its so 'real' it almost overwhelms you and unless you have experienced it you can't explain it to anyone. Anyway thanks again pal.

Jay


----------



## Jayjay

eddy1987 said:


> without constant fear of it would it exist ??
> 
> probly not much or maybe just a little annoyance
> 
> ive probably got this right now ...but i dont care if its there or not ...the days when i cared and thought how can i live with this it is constantly their the more it effected me .
> 
> NO FEAR NO ANALYSIS !!! AND YOUR THERE


Hey,

Thanks for taking the time to read and comment really appreciate it, and great advice. The crazy thing with DP/DR is we all know what to do 'STOP PAYING ATTENTION TO IT' but to do this can be hard at times almost seems impossible!! Ive had a good day and I think part of that is due to joining this place, Ive had it for 6 years and finally now Im not running from it and finally deciding to take action to overcome it!

Thanks again pal


----------



## eddy1987

Jayjay said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read and comment really appreciate it, and great advice. The crazy thing with DP/DR is we all know what to do 'STOP PAYING ATTENTION TO IT' but to do this can be hard at times almost seems impossible!! Ive had a good day and I think part of that is due to joining this place, Ive had it for 6 years and finally now Im not running from it and finally deciding to take action to overcome it!
> 
> Thanks again pal


----------



## eddy1987

no problem mate , i remember when it happened to me i thought ive had vision all my life why is it bothering me so much now ....and to be honest it is pretty hellish
its like a mix of been zoomed in and transparent at the same time .

i know it is hard to stop obsessing over it ...youve got to learn to live with it for now .....have the feelings but without the fear and soon it wont be important anymore your putting negative importance on it by been scared of it ,

and when your dp does calm down you will be like what the hell was i so bothered for .


----------

